# Crappie + Ying6 = Sandbagger



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Ying6 recent quotes concerning the crappie tourney at Alum this Saturday


_I don't know anything about this lake, so good luck to everyone out there! I have an angler coming from Cleveland to help guide me around! Ying

I just want to see what happens, since I am not a real crappie guy anyways. 
Ying

All I know is I hope I can bring a couple fish to weigh in. Ying

Wish I could tell you more, but someone will figure them out. - I wouldn't guess it would be us though.
ying
_

That is some funny stuff Mike


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

"it got colder the farther north we went" 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Is this now the official crappie tournament smack talk thread? We need just one thread so that Crappiecomander knows where to post his fake Alum creek crappie pictures!

Lots of posturing but everyone knows that with all the muddy water only a few teams will even bring in a 10 fish limit


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Hey Big Joshy - Do you and your dad know a Randy Grueser. He said that he use to live not far from you guys and his son and you were good friends.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

All I know is with my track record of fishing Crappie tournaments, I will probably bring snow down with me from the North on Saturday!

Wes


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Snyd said:


> Hey Big Joshy - Do you and your dad know a Randy Grueser. He said that he use to live not far from you guys and his son and you were good friends.


Yup Ranger Randy. Known them for a long time. Tell him I said Hi.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Ok, so most of the comments are in jest... HOWEVER< it actually did get colder the further north we went Sunday! I couldn't believe it! 
I went out again last night, Lundy --- they brought the lake down 7ft everything is exposed or on the shore by now! I can't believe it! 

Going to be heading out a few hours each day the rest of the week just in hopes I can get a few fish! This place is driving me crazy! - Oh, and I was thinking of launching at the baldridge ramp if that is ok this year... 
Ying


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Found this one floating down stream below the dam.


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

Josh, I found my Ace in the hole I'm tying up to this guy and riding it out!









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

CRAPPIECOMMANDER said:


> Josh, I found my Ace in the hole I'm tying up to this guy and riding it out!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I have to warn you that boat is going to actually move around. Do you think you can handle that???


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

ying6 said:


> Found this one floating down stream below the dam.


Nice fish Mike.

How long would it have been if you would have slide it ALL the way into the crappie checker?


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

All I know is I am jig fishing all day no minnows for this cat. Gonna be a fun day everybody will be busy catching fish. North just dropped 3 more degrees this morning. Brrrrr

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

Big Joshy said:


> I have to warn you that boat is going to actually move around. Do you think you can handle that???


Now I'm worried, if I move around too much I get sensory overload from the change in scenery. You know me I like to extract them not just stick and move.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Oh Josh I am with you on the extract thing we are just going to extract out the 2-3 big girls from each spot quickly and move on to the next spot. Will let everybody else go in and extract the 10-11" ones  I have a 8 mile milk run to do.
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I'm not in it, but Big Run cove might just be a wee bit crowded on Saturday. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

Josh I'm still trying to figure out how Slim has a bait named after him and I don't. That is just giving him to big of an edge in the bragging dept  Maybe after the tourney I'll share my goto color combo with you so I can catch up.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Lundy, 
That fish was too fat to fit into the bottom of the slide! I think it was full of gravel from the slide down the shoot at the dam. I haven't personally caught a nice crappie yet. Just hoping to watch some good weights come in! 
Good luck to the real fishermen! - Anyone who owns that boat must know what they are doing! Then of course there is a guy on here named crappiecommander! WOW!!!! This should be a two horse race! !! 
Ying


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

ying6 said:


> Just hoping to watch some good weights come in!


The way the fish were set up late last week on those cold mornings in the 30's and the great weather this week I certainly believe and expect every body to catch a BUNCH of crappie. I caught crappie everywhere I went last week, didn't matter the water temp of clarity and it has to of gotten much, much, better this week.

I have the history of all of the previous crappie tourneys with the fish caught, limits weighed, weights, etc. I expect this one to be a record setter. The weather has just set up perfect for the fish to be willing to eagerly participate.

This will be fun


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

better double up on those bilge pumps this year

brown water looks horrible in the boat


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

I don't have the anchor with me this tournament. He is going to work on sinking his own boat. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

jmk112 keeps talking about setting a new OGF tournament winning wieght. We shall see.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Mike just remember you were the one who wanted to turn your live bait well pump on for those 9" small ones. Lol i just did what i was told Captain someone should set a weight record if things keep setting up as it is. News Flash hope your big sow girls do not dump there eggs before Saturday they just might.Mike i just have to make sure my new boat does not get stuck in the culvert. Lonnie is a little bigger then you.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Lundy - I agree with you - Looks like if the weather holds the way it says now the tourney should be one for the record books.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Slim,
I didn't specify any person, just that the anchor was in his own boat... 
Do you really think that boat can get back into the cove behind the ramp? It is going to be a tight squeeze! 
Are we good to launch at any ramp this year? - just want to clarify, as the Clark road ramp is really heating up with fish...


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Side note; finally made my 1,00th post.
All,
I will bet someone will bring in big fish that aren't real crappie guys. This is a WIDE open tournament, I love when the conditions are hard and you have to be able to adapt. This one is for anyone to fish!
If anyone out there has been thinking about getting into a tournament, this is definitely the one you want to fish!
Everyone has a chance this time, those of "you" that have been fishing hard very well could be outfished by a minnow bobber with the radio playing and good times rolling. The fish are going to be on... The boat traffic is going to be nuts as well!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

ying6 said:


> Slim,
> Are we good to launch at any ramp this year? - just want to clarify, as the Clark road ramp is really heating up with fish...


Short answer - NO

Long answer - please read the rules


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Yes read the rules this year no ramp but Cheshire shall be used. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Just helping to clarify.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

With the weather we are having leading up to the tournament - I am just hoping there are crappie left in the lake to catch for the tourny.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

It doesn't matter where you fish.. they are biting. Not sure why I keep getting texts from Slim telling me that people are excited and somehow hitting the spots I fish. I sure hope he is joking, as no one knows of my spots EXCEPT him.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I think Ying has already caught and eaten enough big crappie this week to finish first, second and third all by himself


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

At least I don't need a fishing license to fish this tournament! It would be some BS to lose to someone that doesn't even have a license!


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

I have no idea what you are talking about. But these crappie tacos are great!

 


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Lot of fish last night but a lot of males are showing up.hmmm

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Fish have moved a bit for me. Going to have to start working on plan B

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Today Josh and I worked plan N and then plan way N and then plan 36, then plan M and then plan S and sucked with all of them. Everybody everywhere we were and those we talked to later all did well, just not us.

Not our day just could not get anything going. We did not do well at all other than one big white that weighed 1lb 9 oz and was 14.5". The rest of our fish for the day were barley 10" if that.

We got our butts kicked by anybody and everybody today. I was on the water for 12 hrs today so it was a serious butt kicking.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Brother and I did a little prefishing today. All I know is if the fishing is as good Saturday as it was today then we should set a record for most fish and total weight. I think there about 36 teams, I predict that nearly everyone brings in a limt. Good luck all. Water temps ranged 64 to 74. (we fished alot of places).


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

I think the fishing will be great. BUT I am not seeing the record weight anymore. If it would have stayed a little cooler, I think the weights would be greater. Not that I know much, but everyday I have fished I have caught fewer females and more males.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

had a fun time practicing alone today....fishing wasnt what i expected but i narrowed some things down and lost some really nice fish at the boat. 
2 rods going strong for almost 3 hours then i tried to repeat the pattern in other places and failed. will be some tuff decisions to be made on saturday
water is clearing and was 63-71 degrees.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Lundy said:


> Today Josh and I worked plan N and then plan way N and then plan 36, then plan M and then plan S and sucked with all of them. Everybody everywhere we were and those we talked to later all did well, just not us.
> 
> Not our day just could not get anything going. We did not do well at all other than one big white that weighed 1lb 9 oz and was 14.5". The rest of our fish for the day were barley 10" if that.
> 
> We got our butts kicked by anybody and everybody today. I was on the water for 12 hrs today so it was a serious butt kicking.


Lundy,
i bet that new Fish finder you have on your boat now has more way points on it from Alum than all you had on your old one for lake Erie LOL

Ron


----------



## Insco (Apr 9, 2008)

I thought it was a TV.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

I was wondering if the results were posted anywhere? 
Thanks


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=229111


----------



## Harrison (Apr 21, 2013)

Wow Ying6....This is your long lost friend Harry. We need to get out there soon, I have been killing them.


----------



## Harrison (Apr 21, 2013)

Thursday night Ying6


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice night Ying! How big's that eye on the right?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Hmmm i do not think Ying got those fish i think it was Harrison rubbing it in to Mike that he is catching.lol Mike went out tonight though and caught alot of crappies. So take that.....


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

I will be out tonite and tomorrow nite around 4pm give me a holler.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Last night I had to go south. The fishing up north has changed, the water temp is 63 up north and 62 south. Fish were anywhere from 4-10ft of water, off wood. The fishing was better when the wind was blowing and did slow quite a bit when it stopped. We ended the day (5-8pm) with over 25 ten inchers and well over 30 throw backs. The males are busy, only had 7 girls with eggs. All whites with eggs.
** Harry, long time no talk. Let me know through pm and we can meet up and fish. Hopefully you are still in contact with Kelly, would love to see him as well. take care


----------

